# Forgeworld Necron Pylon (pic heavy)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so November last year I bought a second hand Pylon, it turned up and it was a bit beat up and unloved looking, the crystal array had been put together incorrectly, arms glued in completely the wrong place, there was tons of flash and sprue left all over it, the focusing tip for the crystal was damaged and the main crescent hadn't been cleaned up properly so didn't slide in the cradle at all, the crystal and the rods were missing as well, so after much repair work and cleaning up I finally started painting it back in June, the main crescent has been pinned together and the fins on the side of the targeting array have been pinned in place as well, as a rule I paint all the rods and crystals in my army but because this has a rod in the centre of the crystal which I wanted painting I came up with a new idea for the crystal, most of it has been left clear so you can see the centre rod but the edges of the crystal has been painted to look like its glowing from the centre.
So enough rambling and on to the pictures









Main crescent









Repair work around the joint









Fins for the crystal array









Crystal array









Another of the array









From the top









Close up of the crystal









Assembled with the fins









Another assembled









Underneath









Another from the side


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Some more pics









Main crescent with crystal array









Close up of the top of crescent









Back of the crescent









The glyphs









Close up of assembled crescent and array









Sideways on









Magnetised crescent section









Base sideways on









Another sideways on base









Underneath the base









Close up of the top of the base









The whole thing assembled









And sideways on

As you can see I magnetised the base and crescent section so it's a bit easier to transport and also it still allows the crescent to rotate in the base


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Well from what you said, it has been very nicely recovered, good job. Do the pylon's crescent naturally slide back and forth?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

The crescent can slide by itself sometimes when it gets knocked and stops half way to the centre on mine, but sliding it yourself it slides nice and easy, thank you, I've found another second hand one with one of the fins missing that I'm considering buying as the guy selling it only wants £30


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done with the repair work and a very nice paint job.

That looks like quite a large structure. Are they just used as terrain or is it a fully functioning, fully operational death ray machine?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you very much Humakt.
Well I haven't used it myself (more of a painter and collector than gamer) but talking to some guys I know who have and looking at its rules it most definitely is a fully functioning, fully operational death ray machine


----------

